# T&B auratus eggs & tadpoles



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Well my first clutch was no good. But the second one seems to be doing ok, out of 8 eggs I have 5 that have tads in them. They should be hatching on the 25th. How often do they mate after the intial 1st clutch? Just thought I'd share. Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

depends on temps and amount you feed.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

The temps range from 76-80 and I feed them every other day.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

My Auratus are laying every 7-10 days. Wow 8 eggs the 2nd time eh? The most mine have laid is seven. Usually 3-4. Good luck! 8)


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

That's great. I've just grown up my first two green and black froglets. I find clutches of 4-6 eggs every so often or an occasional tadpole in the water.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Well today is the 15th day and I'm down to 2 tads in the eggs. One tad looks nice and big and the other one is a wee bit smaller. Just a little update. Later, Steve


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

So they haven't hatched yet, and the smaller one looks like it has a clear bubble surrounding most of its body (not the egg itself, but the tads body). The larger one looks like a normal tad. Also I've read that it can take up to 100 days to morph, but what seems to be the average? Thanks, Steve


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Just a little update, I now have one tad that has hatched... so hopefully everything goes well and it'll morph into a froglet. The other tad didn't make though.
Steve


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

So you just have one? That's what I ended up with out of my first clutch. So as long as I don't kill the tad, I will have one froglet. The tad is active and doing good. He wasn't for the first few days and I was worried, but now he swims around a lot.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, I ended up just having one tad. Hopefully it will live and turn into a froglet for me. So far the tad just sits there not moving much, but hearing you say that your tad didn't move much the first couple of days makes me feel better, like thats normal. 
Steve


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, mine layed around, and even floated sideways like a fish will do when it is sick. I could barely get it to move for the first few days. I was real worried about it, but everyone told me that was normal and that the worst thing I could do would be to keep messing with it. So I left it alone, and now it is moving a lot. It looks nice and healthy.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Very cool, and very reassuring to hear that. Thanks, Steve


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

When I was actively breeding mine, they were at temps about like you are describing, and I would get a clutch on the average of every 5 days, but then, I think I have two females and one male...
My T+B's first few fertile clutches ended up with mostly SLS, which cleared up somehow...not sure if it was my, or their doing...
Good luck with them.


----------

